# how to set new default catalog location?



## jimlevitt (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in my first day using Lightroom. Can't get much more noob than that!

The default location for my catalog (I'm on a PC) is the C:\Users\Pictures folder. I want it to be on a different hard drive. I see that I can specify that new location when I copy/move files that I've already worked on in Photoshop. But if I come back to Lightroom after it's been shut down, and go to move another file, it appears that the library location is going to be the \Users\Pictures folder again.

Is there a way to make my chosen location the default location in a manner that sticks?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum!

You'll be pleased to know it's really easy.  As with most things LR, there are numerous ways of doing it, but my first thought:

Close LR
Move the catalog folder to your new location
Hold down Ctrl while opening LR - it'll ask you which catalog to open.  Point it in the right direction, and check the 'always open this catalog' checkbox.
That's it!


----------



## mikeshick (Nov 16, 2020)

Can I use an existing file structure with Lightroom.  In other words, I already have files organized the way I like.  Can I have a catalog in one location, but original pictures in another?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, the location of the image files are not dependent on the location of the catalog file.   If you are just starting a new catalog, simply select the existing folder for the source location and choose ADD for the  import method.   For future imports with new images, choose your existing folder structure as the Destination and use COPY or MOVE  as the import method


----------



## mikeshick (Nov 17, 2020)

Forgive me for the basic questions.  I tried to implement, and am quite lost.  I really need to start from scratch in my understanding.

I notice on the sight these downloads:
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/
Do you recommend others for learning?

I kept trying to implement the catalog with Lightroom, but every option i seemed to take imported the photos to the new catalog, even with adding.  Then I searched and realized there is Lightroom Classic.  No idea why there are two programs....with seemingly slightly different options.  I added my family photo collection through Classic, but ended up with a library (no photos, just catalog) of 122GB.  I have about 86K photos/videos in our files. That seems inefficient, and Lightroom essentially didn't work at 70% import....pointing that I still need to go to the basics.

Can anyone point me to where to start as best place?  Is lightroom a best option for managing a full collection of photos.  I used to use Picasa 3 until just recently.  It really did an excellent job just importing photos and doing what I mostly needed, aside from better processing, which I've yet to learn.  It just seems as the years went by, I couldn't get Picasa to do what it used to do, which was import all files to their respective folders based on dates taken.  It used to work perfect.

Then finally, I hope to use lightroom...or better if out there, to import photos into folders based on their date taken.  Is that possible? Recommended?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2020)

mikeshick said:


> Forgive me for the basic questions.  I tried to implement, and am quite lost.  I really need to start from scratch in my understanding.
> 
> I notice on the sight these downloads:
> https://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/


Yes, the freebies offered by Victoria oria on this website are an excellent place to gain insight.

First, let me explain about the different versions of Lightroom.  You posted or the Lightroom6 forum. Lightroom 6 is an obsolete, discontinued product that was available as a standalone purchase.  Current versions are by subscription only.  You need to clarify which version you have  If you are new to Lightroom in the last few years, you have a subscription to one of two plans.  They are caller Lightroom Classic and simply Lightroom.  Lightroom Classic is the successor to the standalone version of Lightroom 6.   Lightroom is a version that is completely cloud based.  The features in the two versions are similar but unique to their respective platforms. 
Lightroom Classic (and Lightroom6)  Store information about the images in a Catalog file.  The images are stored elsewhere and there is a reference to the image location stored in the catalog.   You only need one catalog file which can track hundreds of thousands of images.  The e-Books on the website will walk you through how the app is managed.
Lightroom (which we reference here as Lightroom cloudy) stores all of your images in the cloud andinformation about the images also in the cloud. Optionally, you can store a copy of your images locally but you always work with the image files that are in the Adobe cloud. 

In light of the explanation above, which version of the Adobe Lightroom products do you have and can you frame your next questions based upon my explanation?


----------



## mikeshick (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the kind explanation.  Sorry for posting in the wrong forum, too.  We have a cloud subscription which includes both Lightroom and Lightroom Classic.  So, we have both installed.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2020)

mikeshick said:


> Thanks for the kind explanation. Sorry for posting in the wrong forum, too. We have a cloud subscription which includes both Lightroom and Lightroom Classic. So, we have both installed.



We thrive on Basic questions. Everyone needs to start at the beginning. We also easily over look add-on posts especially if they are not in exactly the right forum. But we are here to help and want to help you get started in the right place. 

Now a question back to you. Are you comfortable working with all of your images and work stored at Adobe? Then the Lightroom (cloudy) app might be your best choice. 

If you want to print photo quality prints at home, or uses some of the more complex features in Lightroom Classic, or want completed control over your master images including backups, you might choose Classic instead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeshick (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks.  Your answer is very kind.  

Well...I have another question back.  I don't know if I'll keep my subscription indefinitely for Adobe Cloud.  One of my boys is close to graduating, and he is the one really messing around with various programs.  So, I might not have Lightroom or Lightroom Classic for too long.  I don also have lightroom 6.  I do prefer having the control on my own drives.  So, that said, I think classic would be best, and curious also if it might be backwards compatible with Lightroom 6, or, if the two have many differences?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 19, 2020)

mikeshick said:


> So, that said, I think classic would be best, and curious also if it might be backwards compatible with Lightroom 6, or, if the two have many differences?


It is a one way path, I'm afraid.  A Lr6 catalog file can be opened and converted to LrC10.   The structure of the file is different and Lightroom makes a conversion to the newer structure.  If you abandon LrC10 at some point, everything imported since the conversion from LR6 to LrC10 will need to be imported into the old LR6 catalog.


----------



## matsuzie (Feb 14, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Jim, welcome to the forum!
> 
> You'll be pleased to know it's really easy.  As with most things LR, there are numerous ways of doing it, but my first thought:
> 
> ...


Victoria; Hello. I had originally kept my LR lrcat in an external drive folder which was my primary User Home for PIctures for my MAC. This is because I misunderstood the lrcat's file size and purpose and the size limitations of the Mac's HD of 512GB. Because all my edited folders were in the same location, I decided to move the lrcat to my Mac's SSD HD for safety; I tentativel kept the lrcat & lrdata folder in my External HD, until I was  sure the relocation was successful. Then I followed your outlined steps to make that location the 'Default lrcat and lrdata location.

After holding control while opening LR,  the app opend slowly then stopped partway and the catalogue still referenced the lrcat on the external HD when checked.  Certainly, no question appeared to ask which lrcat to use as the Default.. Any idea what I am doing wrong? Thanks ahead Glenn


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2021)

Try just double clicking on the catalog @matsuzie


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 15, 2021)

mikeshick said:


> Well...I have another question back. I don't know if I'll keep my subscription indefinitely for Adobe Cloud.


I think Classic is the way to go, you have full control of the images on local storage and Lightroom classic will even be working after ending subscription however not fully (Most develop functions don't work than anymore but you can access your images and see the developmens you have made in the past)


----------

